# Chain Saw Mill Complete!



## KurtFromJersey (Jun 28, 2007)

Me and a friend built this mill from scratch. We kinda copied the Procut mill with a few mods. It's surprisingly accurate and fast and cuts up to 18'. I'd love to find a 4' bar for it but Stihl goes to the 404 chain after 3'. Anyone know where I could pick one up without breaking the bank! Please excuse the mess in the back ground. We're doing a lot of remodeling. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Judge (Jun 28, 2007)

*Home Grown chain mill*

That's quite an impressive job ! [Where did you obtain the carriage wheels ? I like the idea of the round tubing for the carriage rail.]


----------



## 1953greg (Jun 28, 2007)

looks like a neat setup to me. congrats  

and dont forget the dualport muff and auxillary chain oiler. keep the chain sharp and carb rich (11-11.3k rpm) w/ highest octane 40:1 synthetic mix. 

as for the bar, bailey's have 3/8 bars up to 50". oregon powermatch 42" @ $85 and woodsman pro 50" @ $270.


----------



## KurtFromJersey (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks. The rollers are gate rollers and any fence company should have them. They roll nice and smooth.


----------



## RIX (Jun 28, 2007)

It looks awesome, I love it and would love to have one. Nice work man.


----------



## curdy (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, very cool! Have a material cost and man hours estimate?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 28, 2007)

Very Nice Mill!.........on the bar, if you buy a .404 X .063 bar, change the
sprocket-tip to a .375 pitch X .063, if you want to use a Stihl bar
But, yes you will have to buy a Bar and Sprocket-tip.....$$$  or find a 
used .404 bar and a new Sprocket-tip.


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 28, 2007)

1953greg said:


> looks like a neat setup to me. congrats
> 
> and dont forget the dualport muff and auxillary chain oiler. keep the chain sharp and carb rich (11-11.3k rpm) w/ highest octane 40:1 synthetic mix.
> 
> as for the bar, bailey's have 3/8 bars up to 50". oregon powermatch 42" @ $85 and woodsman pro 50" @ $270.



I second that advise. Wow, nice rig. The dog looks into it. I have a trailer waiting to get a rig like that on it. Any day now.


----------



## BobL (Jun 28, 2007)

Great job Kurt! Love to see shot of it in action. 

Not that it probably really matters but how responsive/sensitive is your remote throttle mechanism and what's at the end opposite the CS trigger. I was thinking of using a bicycle brake lever for mine.

Cheers


----------



## FJH (Jun 28, 2007)

Yup nice lookin job!What is your plan once you have your slabs made for edging?And for making cants to make boards!?


----------



## woodshop (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job... is this at your house or your friends. I work in Jersey and would like to come see it, maybe when your milling?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job!!


----------



## aquan8tor (Jun 29, 2007)

man, that makes me wish that I'd taken metalshop in school. Nice work!! 

I keep looking for a welder every time I have some money to blow; something else always comes up.


----------



## BobL (Jun 29, 2007)

aquan8tor said:


> man, that makes me wish that I'd taken metalshop in school. Nice work!!
> 
> I keep looking for a welder every time I have some money to blow; something else always comes up.



A small (<$100) welder often pays for itself in the first job you do with it. But then you need all the other fruit, good PPE, angle grinder, sander, cut-off saw, spray gun, compressor etc - it can become a bit addictive - like milling


----------



## martrix (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool mill.  Love to see a video of it in action if you're able. How do you get your logs into the mill? I assume you've got a Bobcat or some kind of machinery to do the lifting?


----------



## curdy (Jun 29, 2007)

aquan8tor said:


> man, that makes me wish that I'd taken metalshop in school. Nice work!!
> 
> I keep looking for a welder every time I have some money to blow; something else always comes up.



I can take care of that...sell me your Ripsaw!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aquan8tor (Jun 30, 2007)

HA! I have too many logs lined up to sell it any time soon!!! I hate working nights!! If I had more time, I could actually make some money selling lumber. I have a "wish list" of trees on the family land that I've already talked to the family about taking 1/2 the profit from selling & sinking it back into the dilapidated 100+ year old farmhouse. I want to redo the floors & fix up the barn. get a new loader for the tractor, etc. etc.


----------



## KurtFromJersey (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Guys for the kind words! I plan on milling up a spruce tomorrow and I'll see if I can figure out the video thing. Woodshop. It's at my house in the N. Cape May area. You welcome anytime. Yes Martrix, I have a 843 Bobcat and a 410 JD for loading. I think to can see the bobcat in one of the photos.


----------



## aquan8tor (Jun 30, 2007)

KurtFromJersey said:


> Me and a friend built this mill from scratch. We kinda copied the Procut mill with a few mods. It's surprisingly accurate and fast and cuts up to 18'. I'd love to find a 4' bar for it but Stihl goes to the 404 chain after 3'. Anyone know where I could pick one up without breaking the bank! Please excuse the mess in the back ground. We're doing a lot of remodeling. Thanks for looking.





Kurt, I think the roller nose on the ES series is the same for 36" and up bars. You should be able to have the dealer replace the nose with a 3/8" one, or do it yourself if you have a breaker. I have a spinner that I got off eBay, but I've been using a dremel with a cutoff wheel for cutting chains. 
Just a thought. Somebody offered to sell me some used bars that I could've replaced the noses on. Should've taken them up on it. Would've cost less than the Oregon 42" powermatch that I bought for crotch slabs recently.


----------



## curdy (Jun 30, 2007)

aquan8tor said:


> HA! I have too many logs lined up to sell it any time soon!!!



Awwe come-on...pleeease? 

I hear ya. I have a huge pile too...I've been meaning to take a picture too. And been meaning to get something faster than a CSM to mill all of them with too!

Kurt, I PM'd you, maybe you didn't get it. I'm going to be spending some time in mid August just north of you. I'd love to see that guy in action! Let me know if you'd be willing to give a demo!


----------



## KurtFromJersey (Jul 1, 2007)

Sounds like a plan! See ya in August. PMed my cell # to you.


----------



## jungletamer (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Kurt, how is the sawmill working for you?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 24, 2010)

jungletamer said:


> Hey Kurt, how is the sawmill working for you?



Yeah, I'd love to know too as I just bought the Procut plans.

Funny this thread didn't come up in my searches for procut.


----------



## jungletamer (Feb 24, 2010)

I searched for 'procut' and it was one of the last threads on page one. Problems is there are so many variables- search for procut, pro-cut, pro cut, chainsaw mill, etc. :biggrinbounce2:

I too have the plans and will soon be building a modified version(need to cut a sliver off several dozen 30' logs to use for rafters on a log house). Haven't found anyone local with that long of a mill, but have most of the parts to do it already.


----------



## 820wards (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice Job Kurt, looks like you'll be having plenty of fun with the toy.

jerry-


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bump, so my buddy can find your pics. That is nice fab work, Joe.


----------



## Eddie39 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats a real nice lookin mill good and sturdy congrats s on a fine job building it


----------

